# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > [Win] Phần Mềm >  Bán bàn phím laptop giá sỉ - Nơi bán tại tphcm Trường Tín

## congtythienlong

*Bán bàn phím laptop giá bao nhiêu* - Trung tâm bán ở sài gòn ban phim laptop gateway gia bao nhieu hcm. ĐỊA CHỈ THAY BÀN PHÍM LAPTOP CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ RẺ

Nếu không đủ tỉnh táo và có chút kiến thức về laptop thì chuyện bạn bị các trung tâm sửa chữa, bảo dưỡng laptop kém uy tín chặt chém hoặc vẽ thêm bệnh là hiển nhiên. Vi tính Trường Tín cam kết cung cấp các linh kiện chính hãng 100%, đồng thời miễn phí hoàn toàn công lắp đặt sửa chữa. Vi Tính Trường Tín tự hào là trung tâm thay bàn phím laptop chính hãng đi đầu trong lĩnh vực dịch vụ sửa chữa thay bàn phím Laptop của các hãng khác nhau với chi phí tốt, thời gian bảo hành lâu dài, hàng chính hãng có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng và là nơi chuyên sửa bàn phím laptop bị liệt phím. Trung tâm chuyên thay bàn phím laptop chính hãng của các dòng: Dell – Acer – Asus – Lenovo – HP – Toshiba – Sony – Samsung với giá dao động chỉ từ 150.000 – 400.000 VNĐ. Quy trình kiểm tra, thay bàn phím laptop mới sẽ được thực hiện trước sự chứng kiến của quý khách hàng, nên bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm rằng sẽ không có tình trạng tráo đổi linh kiện. Thời gian cho việc thay thế bàn phím laptop trung bình khoảng 30 -45 phút, tuỳ từng dòng sản phẩm khác nhau. 



Công ty bán ở tại sài gòn Trường Tín. Chân thành Cảm ơn quý khách đã luôn tin tưởng và Bàn Phím Laptop Gateway Giá Bao Nhiêu tphcm của Trường Tín. *Thay bàn phím laptop giá tốt?* Bàn phím laptop bị liệt toàn bộ phím: bạn không thể gõ được bất cứ phím bấm nào, nguyên nhân có thể do:

+ Lỏng cáp tín hiệu: chỉ cần tháo bàn phím điều chỉnh lại cáp tín hiệu là được. Trường hợp cáp tín hiệu bị đè làm gãy cáp sẽ cần phải thay mới bàn phím
+ Lỗi IC điều khiển trên main: trường hợp này cần tiến hành đóng lại IC hoặc thay thế IC trên main.

+ Bụi bẩn lâu ngày bám vào phía trên, và phía dưới bề mặt của bàn phím.
Biên Tập Truongtin.Top

----------

